# 'The Girl in the Café'



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I just saw this compelling movie for the first time yesterday, and I'm glad I did.

Starring Brit _Bill Nighy_ as 'Lawrence', and Scot _Kelly MacDonald_ as 'Gina', this offbeat film by director David Yates deals with the reawakening of love in a lonely, middle-aged British bureaucrat as he discovers unexpected romance with an attractive young woman he meets purely by chance in a nondescript neighborhood café. The film has its own agenda as it dissolves into a documentary style while recording events at an international conference dealing with world problems. Tensions mount between Lawrence and Gina when she quietly and inappropriately scolds world leaders for not acting to save millions of children dying in Africa.

Definitely a conscienceness-raising effort on the part of writer Richard Curtis, this off-beat film aims not one, but two arrows at the heart.

This tender story of hope was well worth my time, perhaps yours, too.

IMDb 7.4/10


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

You're right Nick. I saw this a few weeks ago on HBO and was quite taken. The acting, while subdued, is passionate and keeps your attention. But then, after seeing it, I have no desire to visit Iceland.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

Compelling IS the word...like Hypnosis on screen...I first thought it was boring but couldn't turn it off...quickly it drew me in...I'd never seen a character like his before, facinating...and as to the relationship...very realistic...been there. Overall an excellent choice.


----------

